# Vk - Bunny



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/16)

So the Easter Bunny got a little lost on her way to us... But she arrived this morning with a new delicious treat.







Bunny Season by Suicide Bunny is a limited edition release right in time for Easter that incorporates a smooth, sweet key lime pie flavor mixed in with a freshly baked, warm ooey gooey cookie. Unbelievably well balanced, Bunny Season won't last for long!

Available in 0, 3 and 6 milligram levels.







Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

Bunny not on the web site yet @Stroodlepuff?


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

Will there be a bottle of 3mg with one of those round stickers at the Alberton store for me please ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bunny not on the web site yet @Stroodlepuff?



Been struggling to get into the backend Robster, give me 5

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bunny not on the web site yet @Stroodlepuff?



http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html
http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/usa-eliquid-import/suicide-bunny.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Will there be a bottle of 3mg with one of those round stickers at the Alberton store for me please ?



Roger that Shaunster  Please remind me though


----------



## Schnappie (31/3/16)

This is awesome news been waiting for 0mg suicide bunny juices to restock


----------



## Schnappie (31/3/16)

Any chance of suckerpunch becoming available in 0mg again?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/16)

@Schnappie we don't generally stock international juices in 0mg as we don't have a big demand for them. Will make a note and place a special order for you with the next order

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (31/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Schnappie we don't generally stock international juices in 0mg as we don't have a big demand for them. Will make a note and place a special order for you with the next order
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


That would be awesome if you can thanks appreciate it a lot! If u ordering kings crown as well id def take fight your fate as well.


----------

